

How to run a successful developer user group - franze
http://www.sektor5.at/2014/11/how-to-run-a-successful-user-group/

======
Sprint
Your website is really bad for low screens. The static (WHY?!) header and
footer take about 30% of mine. And there is no visual distinction between them
and the content. Last but not least, the text is uncomfortably huge. I like to
see more than 10 lines of text on my screen, I am neither a child nor sitting
10 feet away.

